# My Soil Test



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

TTTF in St. Louis (zone 6B)

Looks like I'm good on P and K... I'm thinking of using ammonium sulfate for nitrogen, maybe the sulfur will help drop the pH a little bit but I'm not too concerned.

Also looking at Carbon X X-Pro (found a local distributor that will sell to homeowners), and will just be throwing down one app of Milorganite this spring... don't want to push up my P too much (that's what she said).

Also going to try to build up the organics (hence the Carbon X)... humic and sea kelp, too... and may think about top dressing with compost when I aerate this fall (heard that can help buffer down the pH a little, as well).

Would love to hear your thoughts!

#SoilTestSeason


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm going to assume that the lbs/acres reflect a 6in depth since their report does not indicate otherwise.

Yes, all you need is just AMS. Good compost is normally neutral pH.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> I'm thinking of using ammonium sulfate for nitrogen, maybe the sulfur will help drop the pH


It's the hydrogen from the ammonium (NH4) that helps lower pH not the sulfur as the sulfur is in the form of sulfate (SO4) and is basically inert for pH purposes.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> > I'm thinking of using ammonium sulfate for nitrogen, maybe the sulfur will help drop the pH
> 
> 
> It's the hydrogen from the ammonium (NH4) that helps lower pH not the sulfur as the sulfur is in the form of sulfate (SO4) and is basically inert for pH purposes.


Learn something new every day, thanks!


----------

